
Show HN: DropZap World beta video with gameplay shown in an accelerating way - amichail
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8fI1LkDZxc
======
amichail
To beta test it on iOS and/or tvOS, please email a.michail@me.com.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

